# Beanie Baby needs a home.........



## Lovebirds

Well.......where to start.......Beanie Baby is a 2002 banded cock bird. We raced him as a youngster and he always came home, although he was hours, days and even one time weeks late.......LOL. Held him over for OB's as a yearling because there was room for him in the loft. Again, he was always late. Raced him the second year, (2004) in one race, he came home 3 days later. BUT......he was mated to a hen that turned out to be a dream bird and she loved her "Beanie Baby", so he was never raced again and was ALWAYS home when his sweetie "Skydancer" arrived home from the race. Well, Skydancer has been retired to the breeding loft. We gave Beanie Baby to a new guy that just wanted some birds. He built a very small loft and only had room for 5 pair of breeders. We gave him 5 cocks and 1 hen. Another friend gave him 4 hens, BUT one of those hens turned out to be a cock, so this past week end our friend comes to the house with the "hen" that's not a hen and Beanie Baby who was supposed to be mated to this hen. Here's the problem. I can't put Beanie Baby back into the racing loft where he was because his nest box has been given to another cock. I can't put him in the breeder loft because all of those boxes are spoken for. For obvious reasons I can't put him in with the hens LOL and of course can't put him in with the YB's. So...................in about 2 weeks, I'm going to have no where to put this poor bird. So......if someone is interested in taking him, he can be yours. I THINK that with a little effort, he could be made into a house pet. He's been around here for so long that he's pretty calm. Otherwise, he would be perfectly happy in a loft. If I can't find a home for him, my only option is to put him in a breeding pen in the back of the loft all alone and he would not be happy alone. Only serious inquiries please. All I need is a box and $25 to ship him. Attached is a couple of pictures. He's a very pretty bird. The only other thing is, if shipped, I would have to make sure I could ship to your zip code.


----------



## armin369

I am interested in getting this bird , where do i buy a shipping box from?

and do i send the money with the box?
give me more information on how to get this bird saftly to my loft please 

thanks


----------



## Anarrowescape

hey lovebird i am interested in your bird to breed of and to give it a loving home . my e-mail address is [email protected] i can send you a ups approved shipping box and money for the shipping 

thx robert


----------



## Anarrowescape

i have had birds shipped to me before so it should not be a prob but just incase my zip code is 30214


----------



## Anarrowescape

update on Beanie baby. I will be getting bb me and lovebirds has made arrangements to get him shipped to me. i will keep you updated on bb and the shipping 

whoops spell mistake lol


----------



## Reti

Great news, Robert. I am sure he will love his new home and you will take great care of him.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley

Congratulations, Robert!

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds

I am extremely pleased that Robert is taking my Beanie Baby. He will be so much happier in a place where he can be with other birds. If I had to keep him here, I'm afraid he would have been alone for a long time.


----------



## AZfiddler_1996

Congratulations, Robert! You must be so happy! Please tell us when you get him, he's a very pretty bird. How many racing homers do you have now?
~Alice


----------



## Anarrowescape

i have 2 homing pigeons and now 1 racing pigeon. also a ringneck dove getting 2 tipplers and 2 black lahores not to sure when tho but robby is getting me the tipplerrs and the other person i e-mail daily to check on the chicks  i will keep you posted


----------



## AZfiddler_1996

Well, it sure sounds like you've got it made.  Keep us posted! ~Alice


----------



## Skyeking

Glad to hear BB will have a new home, what a handsome bird he is. I'm sure he will make a wonderful addition to your loft, Robert, and I'm sure you will take extra good care of him.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Robert, congratulations.. You must know that it is a great bird since it is coming from Lovebirds.

Maggie


----------



## Lovebirds

Robert, got the box today......I'm telling you here because what happened was hilarious!!! The post man pulled up to the house and LAID on the horn. My husband went out and he said the postman pulled the box out of the truck very gently and said "I haven't heard a peep out of this bird. I think it's dead".......he didn't realize that it was only an empty box........LOL.
Anyway, I'll e-mail you later, Beanie Baby should be on his way Monday. The only hold up I can for see right now, is if the PO says it's too cold.


----------



## Lovebirds

Just found pictures of Beanie Baby when he was a baby (2002) and his parents. His parents were as beautiful as he is. Just thought I'd share....................he's the one on the left of course and you can see the little gray patch on top of his head. That's where he got his name.......we thought he looked like he had on a Beanie Cap. LOL


----------



## Anarrowescape

obviously you have a caring postman lol. When i got my 4 homers the postman brought my birds to me first which was 5 hours earlier than he usually comes thoughtful . The pics ain't readable here but they are good lookingbirds parents and all  i sent you a e-mail.

edited to correct spelling and add more on


----------



## Lovebirds

Why are the attachments in the above post "pending approval"? I don't remember ever seeing this before??

PS: I see the pics are working now......THANKS whoever fixed it . LOL


----------



## Lovebirds

Well, Beanie Baby has left the building, I mean, Virginia!! LOL. He was shipped this afternoon. If you wanna watch his travels.......here's the tracking number. He should be there by 3:00 PM Wed. afternoon. Keep you fingers, toes, and legs crossed. LOL

ER751026377US


----------



## Lin Hansen

Best wishes to Beanie Baby for a safe trip!!! 

Linda


----------



## Reti

Let us know when he arrives. Hope the trip won't be to hard on him.

Reti


----------



## Anarrowescape

i will sure let you know when he arrives been looking forward to it  ty lovebirds


----------



## Anarrowescape

i checked on the status and beanie baby should arrive tomorrow around 9am


----------



## Lovebirds

Thanks. I saw where he was enroute to Atlanta. I've been thinking about him all day today in that box.....poor baby. I'll just be glad when he gets there.


----------



## Reti

Why does it take so long?
I am getting nervous.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley

Reti said:


> Why does it take so long? I am getting nervous. Reti


It's all a matter of the point of origin and the destination and what flights are available .. you and I have been lucky as there are lots of non-stop, direct flights from Miami to LA or Santa Ana .. same with the birds that have come out of NYC. If there isn't a non-stop, direct flight then it takes longer while the bird gets from point A to point B and then to point C and finally arrives at the destination.

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds

Reti said:


> Why does it take so long?
> I am getting nervous.
> 
> Reti


LOL.................I always get nervous when I ship a bird, BUT, not as nervous when shipping an adult versus a baby. BB has had food and water in front of him for the last week or so and he could literally last in that box probably 4 or 5 days, not that I am expecting that BUT, he's not in any danger of expiring in the box or anything. I worry more about what they must be thinking in a dark box, being moved from here to there and not really knowing what's going on. But so far, my worries have been for no reason. Every time we have a bird shipped to us, we take them from the box, stick their beak in the water, put a bowl of feed out and in about 30 seconds, they flap their wings, stretching I suppose, and look just fine. In my mind, as much as I hate to ship birds, a couple of days of confinement and traveling to give them a better life than they would have here is a small price to pay. BB is going to be so happy when he sees his new home. While I had him here the last week, he was in the hens section of the loft where he lived the last 3 years of his life. He knew exactly where he was and he knew that he USED to live next door with his mate and he did a lot of "crying" while he was here. I felt so sorry for him and know that he's going to be much better off. LOVE YA BB.........


----------



## Anarrowescape

post office called at 6:30 this morning and said they have beanie baby i wish they would hurry up and bring him  lol been looking outside every 10seconds. well its now 10:20 and im too excited  can't wait


----------



## Anarrowescape

Beanie baby has arrived was worried when the postman pulled the box out did not hear or feal him move but when i put my hand in to lift him and thats when he jumped to life lol well i will let him eat and drink. the postman said WOW wot a stunning bird  thank you lovebirds


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Congratulations, Robert!!!

Beanie Baby is a very beautiful bird indeed and I'm glad to hear he arrived no worse for wear. Take good care of him


----------



## Anarrowescape

dont worry i will take care of him


----------



## Anarrowescape

not sure if this will work but here should be a fresh pic http://community.webshots.com/mypho...8&photoID=2286489840053266893&security=YycqPT


----------



## Maggie-NC

Robert, congratulations on Beanie Baby's safe arrival. She doesn't look any worse for the trip. Take real good care of her. She is a beautiful bird.


Renee, shoot, I missed checking this for the last few days and missed out on tracking Beanie Baby. 

Maggie


----------



## Anarrowescape

lady she is a he  lol all my birds now live in my house have to build a new loft the 1 at the min has termites  so keeping them in house til build new one. old 1 is getting taken away later on. will be getting beanie baby a mate when new loft is up  im sure he will be happy start building on friday


----------



## Lovebirds

I saw where he had arrived, but we've been dealing with a bird crisis today............will post later.......glad he's there.


----------



## Reti

Glad she is home, safe and sound.
Congratulations

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley

*Beanie Baby Is A Boy ..*

There seems to be some gender confusion going on .. Beanie Baby is a boy .. don't want him to develop a complex here  

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds

I just saw your picture for the first time and was shocked to see BB in the house!! LOL. How does he like that? That is so cool. He'll think he died and went to heaven. LOL


----------



## Anarrowescape

Lovebirds said:


> I just saw your picture for the first time and was shocked to see BB in the house!! LOL. How does he like that? That is so cool. He'll think he died and went to heaven. LOL


lol by the looks of it he wanted outside more he kept trying to fly out the window while closed so covered it with a towel did the trick i was surprised that he sat on my knee


----------



## Lovebirds

After he gets used to you, he'll calm down a little I think. He wasn't the tamest in the loft but I didn't have much trouble catching him when I needed to. I've got some that by the time I catch them, we are both worn slap out!!! LOL


----------



## Anarrowescape

Lovebirds said:


> After he gets used to you, he'll calm down a little I think. He wasn't the tamest in the loft but I didn't have much trouble catching him when I needed to. I've got some that by the time I catch them, we are both worn slap out!!! LOL


lol i have problem catching him when i do he sometimes fight out of my hands. 
very strong bird


----------



## AZfiddler_1996

Congratulations, Rob!!! I couldn't see the pics you posted but I saw the ones Lovebirds did. Good luck on the new loft! ~Alice


----------



## Maggie-NC

Hi Robert, please extend my apologies to Beanie Baby. Don't want him to get a complex from my calling him a she!  

Maggie


----------

